# Welche Technik/Framework/Zauberei ist das?



## phen13 (16. Nov 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor wenigen Tagen in ein Projekt geworfen worden(Kollege ist weg) und soll es jetzt fertig entwickeln.

Es ist eine Portal-Lösung auf einem Tomcat-Server.
Als UI-Komponete wird Richfaces benutzt.

Jetzt komme ich an einen Punkt an dem ich aktuell nicht weiter weiß:

Dem Kunden werden Emails zugeschickt, je nach Kunde mit unterschiedlichem Theme
Beispiel www.deindienst.de/<kundentheme>/portalFramework/Checkout

Dieser Pfad exisitert so nicht, das <kundentheme> wird auf der Startseite unseres Portals "wohl" geparst, ausgewertet und dann aus der URL entfernt. Denn die richtige URL lautet
www.deindienst.de/portalFramework/Checkout

Aber wie genau funktioniert das ganze? Ich habe die Vermutung das es einen Controller seitens Richfaces gibt, der dieses Theme handhabt?
Im Grunde wäre es mir egal(an der einen Stelle funktioniert es ja richtig), wäre da nicht der Umstand, das der Kunde jetzt ne 2. Email bekommt, wo er auf ne andere Seite umgeleitet wird:
www.deindienst.de/<kundentheme>/portalFramework/overview

Leider versagt hier der Mechanismus, denn er ruft immer die url mit Theme auf, die naturlich nicht aufgelöst werden kann.


Ich glaube ich beschreibe hier ein Standartverhalten von irgendeinem Framework, habe aber gerade keine Ahnung welches es ist und wo ich es konfiguriere.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung oder nen Anhaltspunkt, wo ich weiter machen kann?

danke,
Patrick


----------



## stg (16. Nov 2015)

Erste Anlaufstelle sollte die web.xml sein und/oder speziell nach WebServlet- und ServletFilter-Klassen ausschau halten. 
Denn selbst wenn es Standard-Verhalten irgendeines FrameWorks ist, welches unbekannterweise verwendet wird, so muss dieses Verhalten dennoch irgendwo definiert sein.
Vielleicht findest du damit ja schon erste Hinweise ... ohne weitere Infos ist es ansonsten schwer zu sagen, was da passiert.
Solche Path-Paramter kenne ich ansonsten eigentlich von irgendwelchen REST-APIs (zb JAX-RS), aber das scheint hier ja nicht zutreffend zu sein.


----------

